# House of Contradiction



## Palmtrees11 (Nov 8, 2016)

So once you start looking at the photos, you'll realise that it's not a new explore, far from it in fact.(thanks to Rubex for the info, much appreciated) I'm kind of happy with some of the photos, but I picked a day when it was pretty dull outside. I had to use my flash with most of the photos, not always ideal. 

I'll be going back hopefully, just to try and get clearer photos, some seemed to come out a bit blurry.

Anyway, on with the photos. It could be a bit photo heavy, so apologies for that. My personal favourite is the last one. Really odd kind of light coming through the window.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Nov 8, 2016)

I remember this. You took some great photos.


----------



## HughieD (Nov 9, 2016)

Atmospheric set there...good work!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 9, 2016)

Nice set of pictures. The padawax polish pad I used to use in the past, you can still get something similar nowadays. The wedding photograph I can only presume was the previous owners, but looks 1930s same as The Times newspaper.


----------



## Rubex (Nov 9, 2016)

You're most welcome Palmtrees! I really enjoyed your take on this place, and I'm pleased to see it's still standing


----------



## Wrench (Nov 10, 2016)

Liking this lots, nice photos.


----------



## Palmtrees11 (Nov 25, 2016)

Thanks guys, I know it's an old explore but I loved it in there. Will definitely be going back for a longer stroll around.


----------



## jsp77 (Nov 25, 2016)

Nicely captured Palmtrees, popped in here a few times. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Palmtrees11 (Nov 26, 2016)

It'd a tiny bit addictive isn't it. I didn't venture as far as you did  but I'll be going back. Not entirely happy with some of my photos. But it's such a beaut of a place isn't it.


----------



## mookster (Nov 26, 2016)

One of my favourite total deathtraps.


----------



## Palmtrees11 (Nov 26, 2016)

mookster said:


> One of my favourite total deathtraps.



Ha what a perfect way to describe it. I loved it in there, will definitely be going back.


----------



## Potter (Nov 27, 2016)

Great use of black and white, and I really like that 80s TV. It's even still got the remote.


----------



## Palmtrees11 (Nov 28, 2016)

Potter said:


> Great use of black and white, and I really like that 80s TV. It's even still got the remote.


Thank you, I felt like most of it would suit black and white as it was so dark in there that I needed to use the flash for 95% of it. Funny you should mention about the tv. There was the tiniest slither of light coming in and there was a small branch waving about in the breeze outside. It took me a good minute or so to work out that it wasn't a little white figure on the screen. My imagination was running away with me a bit.


----------



## Potter (Dec 1, 2016)

Palmtrees11 said:


> Thank you, I felt like most of it would suit black and white as it was so dark in there that I needed to use the flash for 95% of it. Funny you should mention about the tv. There was the tiniest slither of light coming in and there was a small branch waving about in the breeze outside. It took me a good minute or so to work out that it wasn't a little white figure on the screen. My imagination was running away with me a bit.





I'm wondering if it would still work.


----------



## Palmtrees11 (Dec 1, 2016)

Potter said:


> I'm wondering if it would still work.


Hmm, that's a good point. I'm going back, so I'll check. Lol


----------

